# Choix de Ram iBook G4



## anthoprotic (11 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je me permet d'ouvrir ce fil pour vous demander si je paie une bonne affaire en achetant cette barette de mémoire Ram 1 Go, totalement compatible avec mon iBook G4 12'' (si je me fie a l'encyclopédie, selon le site d'Apple, http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=110177) 

Je possède de la SO-DIMM PC2700 DDR, 333 Mhz 200 Pin Memory Ram. Si vous fiez au lien ebay, la rame me coutera environ 45$ transport compris! (comparativement au 110$ dans les magasins de pièces au Canada) donc environ 2 fois moins cher!

J'ai envoyé un e-mail au vendeur et s'il me confirme que je peux me faire rembourser, me conseilleriez-vous de l'acheter? Merci de me guider dans cet achet!

Le lien Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.ca/1GB-PC2700-DDR-3...0QQihZ015QQcategoryZ80202QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

P.S Il a des dizaines d'enchères identiques donc quelques-unes qui finissent dans des jours, alors j'ai une marge de manoeuvre...


----------



## Souvaroff (11 Juin 2007)

Thoriquement cette barette foncitonne oui
Mais sur la photo c'est une barette Samsung  tu recevra la meme? ou tu recevras une Noname ?? demande lui; parce que meme si elle est compatible, les noname en font souvent des leurs


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Juin 2007)

D'accord bonne idée et merci pour cette réponse rapide! Dommage que le vendeur ne le soit pas autant 

Bon ok je lui ai envoyé le mail il y a 15 minutes


----------

